# Spotted (Angelicus) Pimelodus



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

It was called a large spotted catfish at the store, but i found its real name to be Spotted (Angelicus) Pimelodus (Pimelodus pictus).

I have a 10 gallon tank, and I recently purchased him last night. I acclimated him to the water, and finally when I put him in he has been going crazy. Just swimming everywhere like mad. Sometimes it just swims against the flow of my filter. Is this normal?

Also I was wondering what I should feed him. I've been giving him flake food, but it does not look like he is taking it.


----------



## Fishboy93 (Jun 11, 2005)

Usually if it is a pictus catfish it is very active and try feeding him algae wafers?? You will probably need a bigger tank. how big is he?


----------



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

He is about 3inches give or take, from nose to tail. Ill give algae wafers a try.


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Pictus are crazy and they do that all the time. When I had mine they constantly would swim up and down back and forth. Mine ate flakes and shrimp pellets.
Remember not to net him as his scales will get stuck in the net and its near impossible to get them out. 

http://badmanstropicalfish.com/profiles/profile70.html
http://fish.mongabay.com/species/Pimelodus_pictus.html


----------



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

Thanks for the great replies...very helpful!!


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

I don't think he's gonna much enjoy algae wafers, being the little predator he is, but he should love pellets like shrimp pellets or cichlid pellets. He might eat algae pellets or wafers, but they won't be his favorite.


----------



## Soccer4822 (Aug 1, 2005)

Ya, the two catfish aren't much taking the wafers, so Ill try something else.


----------

